# Health Insurance



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We are going to New Zealand again in January, stopping over in Kuala Lumpur and Penang, total trip 62 days and need health Insurance.
I have quotes from at least 4 companies and have quotes from £440 to £900 these include existing conditions.
They are from Age concern, Saga, Coverall, Nationwide plus some others who are not in the running.
Anyone have any other suggestion.
Cheers Sid


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/travelinsurance/

moneysupermarket.com gives a list in different categories so you may try there.
Chris


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi SidT

We have ours through insure and go, have found their rates to be very competetive. As with all insurance companies the premium seems to double once you are over 65 years of age.

http://www.insureandgo.com/


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys. I see on the "moneysupermarket" one they are all sponsored links which means they are not the cheapest, I rang Allclear from the list and was quoted £3000. I don't think I will be using them. I will give insureandgo a try.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian. I rang "insureandgo" but they don't do over 32 days.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid

I wasn't aware of that myself, looks like we will have to start searching ourselves if ever we get to go on an extended trip.

Good hunting, please keep us informed of your findings

Brian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian. As Nationwide was the cheapest at £434 I rang them this morning. They had our ages wrong, the dates wrong so the number of days wrong even though I gave the girl the correct info. So it has jumped from £434 to £577 which with "Age Concern" is still the cheapest. 
So, since we went 2 years ago the cost of the flights and stopovers has doubled and travel insurance has more than doubled.
We will have to think about going in our summer which is their winter in NZ as the flights are a lot cheaper, but I hate the thought of having 2 winters in one year.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just rang that stupid dog "Oooh yes" If you are over 64 the limit is 45 days. Ooooh no. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

hI,
We have used Endsleigh Ins.Services on recommendation of friend. I think they are based in Chester. Tel. 01244 376888
or www.enddsleigh.co.uk
Didi.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry, web site address is spelled as follows. www.endsleigh.co.uk
Didi


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Didi. Thanks for the reply, I phoned the "AA team" this afternoon, after about 15 mins taking our details, pre-existing conditions and explaining the cover they supply she quoted £767, when i said that was far too high she said that they also are agents for "Onestoptravel.com" who could provide exactly the same cover for £315.
I went for that after checking I have 14 days to change my mind if I don't like it when I get the paperwork.
Cheers Sid


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Sid

Coincidence, I am at the Peterborough show and have just had a leaflet stuck in my paws. MTC Travel Insurance, they reckon that they are the cheapest!!!!

Worldwide Personal Insurance (without property insurance), Insured & spouse under 75 years, total £129.90 for 90 days. (single £75.20)

Freephone quoteline - 0808 100 3016 

Might be interesting to give them some real feedback over the weekend.

Cheers Roger


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Travel Insurance*

Hi Sid. Just been on the TheAA website to play! We used them for a six week visit to the USA - 19 Feb to 2 April. We bought a multi-trip which is much cheaper than a single.

The site quoted £82 which I couldn't believe!! I phoned and made FIVE medical declarations: diabetes, asthma...

The quote rose to £88, just £6 more!! No other company had come close! If we choose to go to Canada at Christmas/New Year, we already have insurance.

Extra days can be purchased too.

I don't know what you might be declaring but it must be very serious to get such quotes! As I write, the initial quote is £113.

Try https://www.aatravelinsurance.com/travel-insurance-quote/Quote.asp?id=1&st=Annual


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Uncle Norm. I have Ocular Myasthenia which is a muscle/nerve condition, controlled by steroids, in fact I am down to 1 mg and hope to soon come off them altogether as I have no symptoms at the moment. BUT Myasthenia Gravis ( which I haven't got) is very serious and can be fatal and I think the word myasthenia frightens them as the ocular variation is very rare. I also have diabetes etc the usual stuff.
Cheers Sid


----------

